# will 165/45/15 be stretched on a 6" wheel?



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

will 165/45 15 be a stretch on a 15x6? anyone got a pic?


----------



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: will 165/45/15 be stretched on a 6" wheel? (1.8TBEOUT)*

found this (www.tyrestretch.com)and answered myself i guess


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: will 165/45/15 be stretched on a 6" wheel? (1.8TBEOUT)*

they look better on a 7 inch wheel


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: will 165/45/15 be stretched on a 6" wheel? (jackripper1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackripper1984* »_they look better on a 7 inch wheel

yes they do


----------



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: will 165/45/15 be stretched on a 6" wheel? (1.8TBEOUT)*

yeah, that pic on tyrestretch is way innacurate, that cant be a 6" wheel, when i put them on there is zero stretch at all, actually its completely straight flush with rim, looks good but no stretch whatsoever


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: will 165/45/15 be stretched on a 6" wheel? (1.8TBEOUT)*

it is 6" wide...it has more stretch because its a nankang.... they run narrower than federal formozas...


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: will 165/45/15 be stretched on a 6" wheel? (JDMillhouse)*

Are either of those tires worth a ****?


----------

